# Naming my Farrier Business



## NorthernHorseshoes (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey everyone! So I have one final semester left of farrier school so I'm beginning to put together my business. First things first I need help coming up with a name! I would like it to be _________________ Equine Services (as I would like to leave it open to add more than just farrier services to my business later on). And I don't want my name in it. So if anyone has any suggestions I would really appreciate it! Thanks


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

No name suggestions, but good luck with your business...


----------



## NorthernHorseshoes (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Any reason you don't want your name used? Most farriers have their name out there, rather than a business name. Did you do the Kwantlen college course? And congrats, we certainly need more farriers in this province!


----------



## NorthernHorseshoes (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes I did take the Kwantlen program thanks  Mainly I don't want to use my name because no one can ever pronounce or spell my last name properly :?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Go with something regional then, like the area you are servicing but I still would try to keep your name in there. Having a Croatian maiden name, I understand your reasoning but you still want your name recognizable.


----------



## NorthernHorseshoes (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the advice 

Still open to suggestions!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

How about just using your initials, that's what my new farrier has: JC Horseshoeing


----------



## NorthernHorseshoes (Jan 28, 2012)

That might be an idea, thanks!


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

Healthy hooves  
Haha not that great of a name, but good luck!


----------



## NorthernHorseshoes (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm on my mobile and I can't see what province you are from! Very curious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hot to Trot Equine Services. That will stick in everyone's memory and that's what you want.


----------



## NorthernHorseshoes (Jan 28, 2012)

Lindze said:


> I'm on my mobile and I can't see what province you are from! Very curious!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm in BC


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Cutting Edge Equine Services


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Sole Mate Equine Services


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Well Heeled Equine Services


----------



## HanginH (Mar 2, 2012)

Don't have any name suggestion sorry!

Just some food for thought but i would probably try and get your name into your buisness some where and I have a reason for this theory. Lets say you call your business Happy Feet Equine Services! If I was out talking to someone and all they could remember was that your business name was Happy Feet Exuine services out of (lets say) Creston, B.C. It might be kind of difficult to find you in the phonebook unless you plan on having it in there under your buisness name and not your personnal name. If you just added your last name or something then people have a general idea what they are looking for when they try to look you up.

If you plan on setting up with a website or having your business in the yellow pages then it's not as big a concern but if not you might want to look at trying to get your name worked in just a bit to help people out especially when your first starting out!

Good luck and have fun knocking on some shoes!


----------



## NorthernHorseshoes (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I really like many of the above suggestions, but your forum name caught my eye immediately! "Northern Horse Shoes" - I love it


----------



## NorthernHorseshoes (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah I was thinking about that but I don't exactly live in the north :? I live in the lower mainland, BC which is like 45min from the US border. In a few years I'd like to move my business up north so maybe I could change it then


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

NorthernHorseshoes said:


> Yeah I was thinking about that but I don't exactly live in the north :? I live in the lower mainland, BC which is like 45min from the US border. In a few years I'd like to move my business up north so maybe I could change it then


Well.......
Look at it this way - you _definately_ live north of millions upon millions of people, so as far as I'm concerned that's justifiable! I do love the name, as it sounds refreshing and rustic - but you're the one with the final vote


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Shodwell Horseshoeing


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Anytime you name a business, and choose to NOT use your own name, there are 3 questions you want to ask yourself.
1) is it STICKY
2) Is it readily recognizable with your business focus?
3) what image does it project immediately into the customer/potential customer's mind?
Meet all 3 well, and you have a winner of a name.
Fail one, and you're screwed.
I've launched 5 startup businesses, only 1 was successful, and even that one tanked when the economy did.
Why was it successful?
Because even though i was in the middle of the listings in the yellow pages, my name met all the above criteria, and i was the ONLY game within 500 miles doing anything remotely resembling my business model.
Treecyclers, LLC- making your trees from your yard live forever as custom furniture in your home.
So, every time someone would have me remove a tree, I would find a dry branch, and make them a pen from it, then have them sign the contract with it, creating a psychological link between the tree, the pen, and pleasure center of their brain.
Which, in turn, persuaded them to buy furniture made from their tree, which put even more money into my pockets.
People got a kick out of me spray painting their name on the side of a log in huge orange letters, and an even bigger kick when i emailed them pix of their tree all sliced up into lumber.
So, think on it,, and ddetermine your basic direction as a business.
What equine groups are in your area? What are the most popular disciplines?
Whats your favorite horse breed?
Favorite color horse?
If i were to do what you're doing, i would name my biz "Painted Cactus Equine Services", as i love paints, we're in the high desert with a lot of cactus, and equine services is what we "do".
One thing to be very careeful of, is that your business initials don't spell an acronym or abbreviation for something nasty.
Here's a couple i have seen:
Andy's Super Shine Car Wash
Fred's Air and Thermal (ac company)
You get the picture....lol


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Surefooted equine services!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

